# [mc] ftp clients and @ symbol in login name

## i92guboj

Hello, 

Does anyone know how can I login via ftp if my user name has an @ on it? mc and lots of other programs rely on a syntax that users @ to separate login name from the machine name. Since my login name already has an @ in the middle they get confused and I can't login at all.

I tried gftp and it worked, but gftp is horrid, and it segfaults for every random reason every single minute. It even has screwed some files on my server and that's something I can't stand so I'll never use it again.

I'd prefer to get mc working but no one in the mc lists has answered me still.

Thanks beforehand.  :Smile: 

----------

## honp

HAve you tried some escape sequence? john\@doe@server.com?

----------

## i92guboj

 *honp wrote:*   

> HAve you tried some escape sequence? john\@doe@server.com?

 

Yes. I've tried quoting and some other imaginative stuff, but so far it doesn't seem to make a difference. It's a pity, since I highly prefer to use a text based solution over screen over any graphical client. Thanks for your time though  :Smile: 

I've tried installing a number of ftp clients, both graphics and command based, and the experience has been very deceiving, I must say. I didn't know that the state of ftp clients in linux was that bad, mostly because I haven't fad a need since my university years, when I used mostly unix clones like solaris. Most of them are unstable, with gftp leading them all: it segfaults on every breeze screwing files on my server. Command line based ftp tools drop the connection every now and then which makes working with lots of small files very tedious if not impossible. The kde stuff never worked, but on 4.1.3 it's probably worse than ever. When konqueror doesn't fail then it's kded which segfaults and all the k programs are left on an inconsistent state. It can take like half an hour to upload 80 Kb and it will sooner or later fail without even giving you the change to retry (only abort or omit file, you know how funny that is when you have to keep track of thousands of files, I can't devote my life to upload a web site). I even tried virtual file systems to mount the ftp share locally, but that was even worse.

You could say that if everything fails then it's a problem on my network stuff, but no, it's not, because there's one that work. Only one. So far, from about 20 clients of all kind that I have tried, the only one that works reliably (and at the right speed) is filezilla. So that's what I am using right now. I have been force to compile a 30mb toolkit to be able to use ftp. I wouldn't have expected this if you asked me four days before. But ftp in linux is pitiful nowadays.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Regards.

----------

## honp

In that case i would advice to write email to Midnight Commander asking for this:)

----------

## i92guboj

 *honp wrote:*   

> In that case i would advice to write email to Midnight Commander asking for this:)

 

Yep. I already emailed the users mailing list and no one answered. I no one answers today I will probably report it on the devel mailing list. I wanted to make sure that I was not missing something trivial before reporting a bug about this.   :Very Happy: 

----------

